# OPFS vs Tecate



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Carpenter (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice shot. Do you prefer side shooting vs. upright?


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

A pair of classics.....


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

James Carpenter said:


> Nice shot. Do you prefer side shooting vs. upright?


Yes, side shooting, mostly 90 degrees. Although I can also shoot 45 as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

You gotta show those cans whose boss every now and then, know what I mean..?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shot


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Great shot.. Really glad you showed this.. I can only shoot pfs intuitive. But I think I may be able to use your aiming technique.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Great shot.. Really glad you showed this.. I can only shoot pfs intuitive. But I think I may be able to use your aiming technique.


Thanks man. I'm glad you liked it. This aiming technique for me is the only way I can shoot PFS. All I do is assign a reference clear of the forks about an 1.5" above the tip of the top fork . So essentially I lower the frame when I shoot PFS and tweak my floating anchor a little higher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot.. Really glad you showed this.. I can only shoot pfs intuitive. But I think I may be able to use your aiming technique.
> ...


Thanks again.. I can only shoot PFS accurately out to about 20' right now. Definitely gonna try your method. 50' is truly impressive. I can only do that with full frames steadied with a lanyard.


----------

